# So ...



## Jen.Uh.Fur (Mar 29, 2011)

As everyone knows I was having major issues with Petunia. Well I had been syringing her A/D every 3 hours. This afternoon, I got everything ready and went to get her to fed her, and I found her dead. I was devestated, and really upset. 

We called them and they offered us another hedgie. I immediatly didn't like the idea. I am still really upset, and everything. I talked about it with my husband, and he said to give it a shot. We paid for her and everything.

So I caved. We picked it up, because they said we had to go right that instant, or else the offer was gone. They wanted me to bring her body in as proof, and I refused. So I had to give them my papers from the vet yesterday. 

They say it's a boy, but we will figure that out for sure on our own. 'He' is from a different litter than Petunia was. 'He' is also a very decent size. 'He' looks full grown, and I would say close to a pound. I'm weighing him tomorrow.


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

You can never replace someone you love, but you can always love someone new in different ways. God bless you for loving Petunia so much, and for working so hard to care for her. Karma will get those people back... knowingly letting a poggie get to that state and then sending them to a new home... that's wrong on so many levels. I hope things go well with your new hoglet, and that he brings you joy in a new way.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry that you lost Petunia. But I'm glad that you will be able to give another hedgie a good, loving home.


----------



## CoOwner-HappyHedgies (Apr 3, 2011)

So sorry about your hedgie 
Hopefully the new hedgie you got wont have similar problems.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss, I know you tried everything to help her.

Can't wait to see the new hedgehog, and wish you all the best that his health doesn't prove anything like you've already had to deal with. I can only imagine it was hard, but sometimes giving your love to another pet helps the healing.


----------

